# WTB: Shelby Streamline, Nonose or Hiawatha Arrow Tank, etc.



## dmk441 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm looking to pick up a few pieces for some prewar shelby projects. I need a nonose tank, a hiawatha arrow tank or a Shelby speedline tank. I need a deluxe 1938-39 Shelby Chainguard, as well as handlebars. I'd take any of these pieces in any condition, rusty, pitted, housepaint, etc. Doesn't matter. email me at jcsrestoration@yahoo.com if you have any of these parts and email me a photo and a price, thanks guys.
Dave


----------

